# Stihl Chainsaw Ms440 No Start



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

Saw Is A Year Old, Commercial Use.good Compression And Spark.plug Was Getting Wet With Fuel. I Disassembled Carb. And Cleaned It Well.also Put Gasket Kit In It.plug Is Still Getting Wet W/ Fuel.replaced Plug And Air Filters. Also I Tryed Starting It W/ Carb Cleaner. It Doesn't Even Try To Run. Could This Be Fuel Metering Problem?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would suspect an air leak somewhere in the crankcase or intake insulator/manifold of the engine. It may also be a good idea to remove the muffler and inspect the exhaust for any restrictions or carbon build up as this could also be the cause of your problem, and while you have the muffler off, take a look at the condition of the cylinder and piston for any potential issues as well.


----------

